# Bach on a new instrument



## stickmusic (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello all,

Here is a version on Bach's Toccata and Fugue in Dm BWV 565 on the 12 string Chapman Stick at the link below..

The Stick is played with the musician tapping and holding the strings on the fretboard with both hands to create a full sound. It was invented in 1974 by Guitarist Emmett Chapman.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Impressive. Though it would have been even more impressive if you played something more interesting than the overplayed BWV565. How about trying the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV582 next time? Or the Fugue in B flat minor, BWV891? Or the Fugue in C sharp minor, BWV849? Because that would be absolutely amazing!


----------



## stickmusic (Sep 26, 2011)

*Why I chose this piece*



HerlockSholmes said:


> Impressive. Though it would have been even more impressive if you played something more interesting than the overplayed BWV565. How about trying the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV582 next time? Or the Fugue in B flat minor, BWV891? Or the Fugue in C sharp minor, BWV849? Because that would be absolutely amazing!


Yes you have a point. There are a lot of interesting pieces out there by Bach or others. I chose BWV 565 because as a career Stick player I decided this song would be accessible for a larger audience. I have to choose selectively what music I work on. I also try to do the piece justice. Even with the amount of time I put in there are still some compensations. Of course on guitar you have to do even far more re arrangement. The piece is still a well written and somewhat formidable piece of music. Also importantly I love this piece of music. I remember listening to it as a child before i started to listen to classical music. Example, Fantasia, Captain Nemo etc: Thank You for your feedback and appreciation. Perhaps someday I will peruse one of the above.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ stickmusic, Great job! I was in Boulder in the summer of 1974 before I was going into the Army later that fall. What year {s} were you there--or do you reside there? I just wish I could have run into you back then and sampled some of your playing live!
Your playing and grasp of and love for the music you play is exceptional, Congratulations! {And keep on playing}.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for introducing me to this instrument!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I think it was quite the correct piece to play as it is in the minds of the masses. Sadly, it was done pretty,...uh, weak...not so great.

My favorite version is not or an organ at all. Full of virtuosity and sweet expression, this is the best to me.

Chapman Stick Guy may be new and differnet but by no means a virtuoso...I hope some of you enjoy this as, to me, it is the best and most exciting version of this piece,...ever.


----------

